# jsp include page - angabe dynamisch



## matzedd (1. Sep 2007)

Hallo Forum,

weiß jemand, wie ich bei jsp - include die page angabe dynamisch aus einer bean auslesen kann?

also etwa...


```
<jsp:include page="#{authenticationBean.contentLink}">
```

doch so funktionierts nicht, ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung

The requested resource (/Projekt1/#{authenticationBean.contentLink}) is not available

contentLink ist ein bei mir vordefinierter String
also zum beispiel


contentLink="page.jsp"


Grüße,

Matze


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (2. Sep 2007)

Bin kein JSF-Spezialist, aber ich versuchs mal:

Greift #{authenticationBean.contentLink} nicht auf eine Methode getContentLink() zu?


----------



## matzedd (2. Sep 2007)

@ masseur, ja das tut sie. 

ich habe unterdessen eine Lösung gefunden:


ählich wie hier beschrieben

www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-2004/jw-1213-jsf.html?page=2

kann ich mit jsp und jstl tags auf diesselbe javabean zugreifen (da die instanz in session gespeichert ist, wird auf diesselbe instanz zugegriffen, und damit habe ich alle werte zur verfügung


```
<jsp:useBean class="com.xxx.abc.general.authenticationBean" id="myBean" scope="session"></jsp:useBean>

<jsp:include page='<%= myBean.getCurrentLink() %>'></jsp:include>
```


----------



## JAVAn00b (14. Sep 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch so ein ähnliches problem...

ich möchte eine andere JSP Datei in einem Teil bereich laden... in einer art template oder so...

also so das ich einfach nur ein html oder JSP datei habe und es einfach in den content bereich hinein laden kann...

ca so:


```
<div class="content">
  <%= content %>
</div>
```

in der variable content ist die JSP oder HTML Datei gespeichert...

oder wie kann ich einfach eine HTML oder JSP Datein hinein includieren...


----------



## freez (15. Sep 2007)

@JAVAn00b: Wäre es nicht viel schöner, wenn du mit tiles oder facelets arbeiten würdest. Das sieht mir irgendwie nach murks aus, was du da versuchst. mit reinem HTML könnte es evtl. so noch funktionieren, aber mit jsp Code mit sicherheit nicht mehr. Ich habe bis jetzt erfolgreich mit tiles gearbeitet. Einige schwören auf Facelets, aber da schien mir damals der Einstieg zu kompliziert zu sein für reines templating. Ich habe hier im Forum auch ein Thema zu Tiles erstellt gehabt, wo ein Link drin ist, wie man es mit MyEclipse einfach lösen kann. Einfach mal suchen


----------



## JAVAn00b (15. Sep 2007)

hmmm, bin ein anfänger ...

was sind tiles und facelets


----------



## freez (15. Sep 2007)

die beiden machen genau das, was du eigentlich suchst: Templates erstellen und nur noch Inhalt dynamisch einblenden.

Ich schlage vor, du bemühst mal die Forumssuche und google nach den beiden Begriffen. Die beiden können dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen. Das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## JAVAn00b (19. Sep 2007)

Hi, kannst du bitte mal quellcode beispiel hier schreiben?
Wen ich eine externe JSP Datei "includiere" oder so ähnlich? Begreif das alles nicht so wirklich . Ein konkretes beispiel wäre nicht schlecht .

Gruß


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2007)

www.google.de

man suche nach "tiles example"

http://struts.apache.org/1.x/struts-tiles/examples.html
http://www.roseindia.net/struts/struts_tiles.shtml
...

google ist dein freund


----------



## freez (19. Sep 2007)

> Ich habe hier im Forum auch ein Thema zu Tiles erstellt gehabt, wo ein Link drin ist, wie man es mit MyEclipse einfach lösen kann. Einfach mal suchen



Dort ist dein Beispiel


----------



## JAVAn00b (19. Sep 2007)

ahhhh, coool jetzt ist es mir auch klar, was und wie man das macht .

danke maki


----------

